# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Por fin hemos superado los 40.000MW de generación eléctrica

## Jonasino

Hacía no dias, ni meses, sino años que no se alcanzaba esta cifra.
Es uno de los mejores indicadores de reactivación económica en un pais.
Cierto es que coinciden unas fechas con temperaturas muy bajas pero también ha habido circustancias similares estos últimos años y ni por esas se alcanzaban tales cifras.
La curva de hoy presenta algunas características singulares muy curiosas, aparte de esa cifra record:
- Ayer a las 21h. había poco aire y las centrales de ciclo combinado, aunque nos duela (por el CO2) o nos cueste (por el consumo importado de hidrocarburos) estaban echando el resto y atendiendo agilmente al consumo.
- Hoy ha estado nublado en casi toda España= De fotovoltaica poco por tanto.
- Nuestra capacidad de producción eólica es mucho mayor, pero si no hay suficiente aire, los molinos no se mueven y tampoco amortizan las inversiones en ellos, que esas si, las pagamos todos en nuestra factura de la luz, se muevan o no.
- El carbón, aunque también nos duela, demuestra que, desgracidadmente, es vital para atender la demanda energética.
- Nucleares, tan discretas y eficaces, lástima que no tengamos un programa de futuro, como la mayoría de los paises inteligentes, que ya están de vuelta del sarampión Fukushima.
- Y de la hidraulica, nuestra vieja amiga, que vamos a decir. Aquí estoy para lo que guste mandar.

----------


## Jonasino

> El consumo eléctrico de las grandes y medianas empresas en el 2014 ha aumentado un 3,2% con respecto al año anterior, según los datos del Índice Red Eléctrica (IRE). Desglosado por sectores, el consumo industrial ha crecido un 4,7% y el de los servicios ha bajado un 1,3%. En el cálculo de estos datos, se han tenido en cuenta los efectos de la composición del calendario y la evolución de las temperaturas.
> 
> En comparación con el año 2013, de las cinco actividades con mayor consumo eléctrico, la demanda de la metalurgia aumentó un 2,1%, la industria química un 3,2%, la fabricación de otros productos minerales no metálicos un7,5 %, la industria de la alimentación un 4,5% y la del papel bajó un 1,4%.
> 
> Las actividades que más han aportado al crecimiento del consumo de las grandes empresas han sido: la metalurgia con un aumento del 2,1%, la fabricación de otros productos minerales no metálicos (7,5%), la industria de la alimentación (4,5%), la industria química (3,2%) y el transporte terrestre y por tubería (14,8%).
> 
> En cuanto al mes de diciembre del 2014, el consumo eléctrico de las grandes y medianas empresas, corregidos los efectos de la laboralidad y las temperaturas, ha aumentado un 1,1% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. Por sectores, el consumo de la industria ha aumentado un 3,5% y el de los servicios ha descendido un 3%.
> 
> Comparado con diciembre del 2013, de las cinco actividades con mayor consumo eléctrico, la demanda de la metalurgia aumentó un 0,9%, la industria química descendió un 0,1%, la fabricación de otros productos minerales no metálicos subió un 0,5%, la industria de la alimentación un 0,9% y la del papel bajó un 6,6%.
> ...


Fuente: REE

----------

